
Another one line NPM package breaks the JavaScript ecosystem - javier123454321
https://www.zdnet.com/article/another-one-line-npm-package-breaks-the-javascript-ecosystem/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
ZDNet is referring to the TypeScript declaration file as the "raw source
code".

The actual implementation is [https://github.com/then/is-
promise/blob/master/index.js](https://github.com/then/is-
promise/blob/master/index.js).

